# Sisis MK4 Verticut



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Installed new blades today. Went with 3/4 inch spacing this time.

Previously the unit was set up with 1/2 spacing. Going to take the old blades to a machine shop and see if they put the edges back on them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


>


Wow, that thing looks mean! I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Old blade vs New Blade


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

It would be super easy to put edges on the old blades, although the blades would be slightly shorter than what they were. How sharp are these things? I'd imagine not very. Could probably reshape them all yourself in an hour on a bench grinder. Would be cheaper than paying shop rate.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

sweet!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> sweet!!


+1


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> It would be super easy to put edges on the old blades, although the blades would be slightly shorter than what they were. How sharp are these things? I'd imagine not very. Could probably reshape them all yourself in an hour on a bench grinder. Would be cheaper than paying shop rate.


These blades are very sharp


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be super easy to put edges on the old blades, although the blades would be slightly shorter than what they were. How sharp are these things? I'd imagine not very. Could probably reshape them all yourself in an hour on a bench grinder. Would be cheaper than paying shop rate.
> ...


In that case....

http://primeshop.com/access/woodwork/scarysharp/


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Installed new blades today. Went with 3/4 inch spacing this time.
> 
> Previously the unit was set up with 1/2 spacing. Going to take the old blades to a machine shop and see if they put the edges back on them.


When you planning on putting this beast to work?? Need pics please


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > Installed new blades today. Went with 3/4 inch spacing this time.
> ...


Couple pics from the front yard. The picture that is actually green didn't get zapped in the late frost we had. The other did obviously.

I have it set at depth of .125


----------

